# Applebutter.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

You can skip this recipe Mr. Flathead, since there ain't no turnip greens or vinger in it.

Everybody has their own idea on what type apples to use. I use golden delicious mainly, cause their a sweet apple and cook up well. Generally mix in some winesaps for tartness. I use two crockpots, one an old 4 quart, round, fast cooker and the other is an old 6 quart oval w/removable liner, slow cooker. I fill both heaping full and start in early AM. Peel, core, slice and dice. The finer you cut them the quicker they cook down. Both pots go on hit. with lid on for first day cooking. Cut both off at bed time, mash up apples in pot and let cool til morning, then drain off all the juice I can and crank up again. You can get both pots of apples into the 6 quart oval by now. Cook all day on high again, and if too much juice is still in it, I'll drain again and keep cooking. Note here: Watch the fast cooker cause it will rollem. Sugar to taste and 2/3 drops of oil of cloves and oil of cinnamon. I hate runny applebutter. I let cook til a tablespoon ,turned upside down, will hold the butter without falling out. I change pots and bring it to a good bubble, stirring constantly. then jar it.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

As far as quantities go here's what I use. I keep addin apples in the 6 quart cooker and keep cookin. Generally end up with maybe 4 quarts time I cook hell outta it. 3 drops cinnamon, 1 drop cloves and 3 to 4 cups sugar more or less depending on how sweet the apples are or to taste. Sugar and spices added last then cook for 4 hours on high or til it's thick as you want. Apples run between 80% and 85% water so you see why you have to cook for awhile. The juice can be strained and used for apple jelly or drank after cooling. If I ever find an old 6/8 quart fast cooker, I'll sail on it. Those things will boil 2 pounds of pintos rat now. A slow cooker on high never will boil them. Never tried the new ones with the different temp settings so don't know how they would work with applebutter or whether they will boil anything or not. Applebutter will stick if you cook on too high a temp and would require too much stirring. The sugar caramelizes and that's what gives the butter its color. It's right when you can cut a spoonful outta the jar and it don't run off your puskit. If you like more cinnamon or cloves, add it, but go easy. I use oil instead of powder and a little dab goes a long way.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Now we be tawkin'.Sho took yer time putttin' it up.  Got me sumthin' ta duz when I git back frum da beach next week.Recipe might need jest a touch of vinegar tho.


----------

